# New Beekeeper in Middle TN



## dray34 (Apr 21, 2011)

I guess I am not a beekeeper yet but will be next week. I am going to pick up my hive bodies and other pieces tonight and get them painted and will pick up my bees on May 5. I live in a subdivision and have .66 acres so I will be an urban beekeeper I guess. I was a little concerned my spot didn't have enough sunlight because it seems like SHB are a big problem around here but it starts getting direct sunlight around 9 and has it until 6. Before 9 there is still alot of ambient light around so it's not like it's deep in the woods so hopefully they will still get started early. My hive will be about 75' from my house. Hopefully that won't be a problem. I have been on the fence about getting into this and can't remember what put it in my head but figured I would just dive in.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, 9 to 6 should keep the SHB at bay if your hive is strong.


----------



## standman (Mar 14, 2008)

Welcome! Diving in is the best way to enjoy your new addiction, though it can be a roller coaster ride at times. Where are you getting your bees from?


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## dray34 (Apr 21, 2011)

I am getting the bees from Wolf Creek Apiaries. I purchased (2) 3lb packages. I bet they will be delayed because of the weather. I am getting all my woodenware from Bon Aqua Springs. Both aren't far from my house. I haven't figured out where I am going to get my veil, smoker, etc... yet. Any recommendations?


----------



## standman (Mar 14, 2008)

I do most of my business with Kelley's out of KY, but have bought from several. I recommend you shop around as all of them carry some unique stuff. Our beekeepers association is even ordering some supplies direct from India. If you have not joined a local club, I would highly recommend that as well. They usually keep catalogs of the suppliers handy, and can offer specifics.


----------



## dray34 (Apr 21, 2011)

I will be getting a few things from Kelley's. The woodenware seems to be a good price and the bees seem to be fair. I will be joining the local club soon. I haven't had a whole lot of time to look around. There seems to be an abundance of places to buy bees/equipment from and many different styles of products. It makes it hard to choose. There are so many different styles of jackets, hoods, feeders, etc... It seems like you could constantly be spending time just reviewing the different types of products.


----------



## kaydee (Apr 20, 2011)

do i understand that long day sun is a deterrant to shb? shb is now in ontario/essex county near windsor. the county is quarantined by OMAF-hopefully will be able to keep shb from spreading. are there natural repellants like mint or anything else to shb, varroa?


----------



## hoping4better (Mar 11, 2011)

Welcome to Beekeeping in Middle Tn! I'm new this year too, with two hives since Late March. I also got Wolf Creek bees and Bon Aqua Springs woodenware. The bees seem healthy and the woodenware seems sturdy. Good luck!! Make sure you join a local group or two.


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

Always good to have another TN beekeeper...best wishes from the Springfield, TN area. The folks you mentioned you are getting bees and equipment from are good folks. Again, best wishes.


----------



## forrestcav (Apr 18, 2011)

welcome from the southern part of middle tn. Have you got some addresses on wolf creek and bon aqua? I bought my equipment and bees from Kelly's, but i'm afraind my may delivery my be postponed. I am impressed with Kelly's foundation and veils. There is also a guy in shelbyville selling supplies. I bought two deep cypress bodies for 15.00 each.


----------



## dray34 (Apr 21, 2011)

Bon Aqua Springs Apiaries & Woodenware,10832 New Cut Off Rd.,Bon Aqua, TN 37025 
Wolf Creek Apiaries, 930 HWY, 438, Centerville, TN 37033

Wolf Creek sells small cell bees. I have talked to the guy in Shelbyville too but have already bought my tools/equipment from Kellys. BA Springs has good prices too so check them out if you get a chance. Both are easy to deal with. Thanks for all the greetings from everyone. Hopefully this rain will let up sometime soon.


----------

